#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست خرید یوک تلویزیون پاناسونیک مدلtx-29f225r با شاسی tnp4g294

## alizadeh

سلام خسته نباشید من این یوک میخواستم اگه امکان داره قیمتشم برام بگین ممنون

----------

*abady*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام خسته نباشید من این یوک میخواستم اگه امکان داره قیمتشم برام بگین ممنون


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس علی زاده. یوک موجود هست.
فقط عکسی از آن قرار دهید تا اشتباهی پیش نیاد.

----------

*abady*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*باباخاني*

----------


## alizadeh

سلام باشه اگه امکان داره یه تلفن تماس بهم بدین ممنون میشم .

----------

*abady*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## alizadeh

IMG_3550.jpgIMG_3551.jpg

----------

*abady*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. بله همینه . بفرستم؟

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*باباخاني*

----------


## alizadeh

سلام مهندس اگه از نظر کیفیت مورد تایید تان هست لطفا بفرستین .قیمت قطعی رو هم بهم بگین ممنون

----------

*tahaali9095*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام مهندس اگه از نظر کیفیت مورد تایید تان هست لطفا بفرستین .قیمت قطعی رو هم بهم بگین ممنون


به نام خدا 
سلام جناب علیزاده. بله اوکی هستش.
خودم هم مصرف کردم قبلا.

----------

*باباخاني*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام جناب علیزاده.
یوک ارسال شد. 
به دستتان رسید خبر دهید.

----------

*باباخاني*

----------

